# Help Request for frame ID



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi All,

I am currently shopping for a newer ride to ad to my 1998 Supermissio and came upon this frame on eBay. 
I tried researching it and still can't seem to determine if it is a scam posting. Why a scam?

The paint job is not listed in the archive sites for Colnago.

The frame is coming from Chernovtsy, Ukraine.

and I am not that experinced a bike historian.

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.
covrc

Ad reads......

2002 Colnago Dream B-Stay Frameset w/STAR Fork

COLNAGOCarbon fiber rear triangle, now improved with the B-Stay, is super light and efficient in power transmission. The innovative B-Stay maximizes rear triangle response arid decreases overall weight. The front triangle uses Biconic Oversized top and down tubes made of Ultralight Columbus Airplane tubing. . FRAME - EXELLENCE CONDITION ! , STAR FORK .

Question asked.....

Q:	Has this bike been repainted? I don't recall that color combination.
A:	NO, it is original color of an Italian professional command / team , best regards


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

*this is the PR14 paint scheme*

You can pretty much get any colnago paint scheme on any of the colnago frames if you're patient enough and go through the right sources.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

covrc,

Your picture shows a 2004 color scheme: PR14 for alluminum and titanium frames. The frame may very well be a 2002. Don't quote me, but I believe that by 2004 Dreams were equipped with the HP (diamond cutout) chainstays. The frame in the picture clearly predates that. ...It does appear to have Dream shaped tubing rather than (what was the next level down?) a Mix.

My conclusion: this is a 2004 color scheme on a pre 2004 frame. It may be repainted, maybe it was unpainted until later; I dunno. As far as being a scam, I've reagulary seen Colnago Ebay listings from the Ukraine...don't reacll if they've been offered from the same seller/area or if the listings were legit. I hope this helps.

Thanks,
Tshirt

p.s. the yellow with flags is one of my all time favorite schemes.
Also, I see that the auction is already completed, oh well maybe this is good knowledge for the future.


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey TS,
Thanks for writing and the info. The auction is over and I bought it. $550. Hopefully all goes well. He has sold several other Colnagos in recent months. Hopefully I do not get stiffed with a non-delivery or a not-as-advertised.
It is a pretty bike though.
What type of handling difference will I see from my Supermissio?
Best,
covrc


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

covrc,

Congratulations! That's a beautiful frame. What a great price too. I look foward to seeing pictures of the complete bike.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks TS.

I have my Campy 07 Chorus Compact Ultra tourque and 06 Record Carbon shifters, and F/R Carbon Derailiers already bought. I will be looking for a set of Eurus'.

Do you happen to know what type of head set I will need for the Star Fork and Dream? It's a 1", so is it threaded?? None threaded?

Thanks for the help.

covrc


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

covrc said:


> Do you happen to know what type of head set I will need for the Star Fork and Dream? It's a 1", so is it threaded?? None threaded?
> 
> 
> 
> covrc


That would be a standard record or chorus 1" nonthreaded headset. By the way, what size was this frame?


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey FB,
Thanks for the infomation. The guy selling is a former racer and currrently does something for the Ukraine national team. His ad stated it was a '57, which is what my current Supermissio is. 
Top Tube is 57 cm measured center to center and 59 cm C/T. 
Hopefully I can make this work fit wise, if not...........I'll have to pass it along to some other lucky rider.
Best, covrc


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey FB,

One other thing about the headset. There was some question raised by Terry B and someone else about it.

"One more bothersome detail - the steerer on the fork is silver colored in the picture. Not sure why that is, as the Star fork has a CF steerer."

and this was a reply..

"Looks like a legit Dream to me. The fork appears to be a 1" model, and the silver at the top seem to be just the aluminum adaptor for 1 1/8 stems."

Does this seem right to you and does this mean I can go either way, 1-1/8" or remove the shim ands stay 1".

Thanks.
covrc


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

the silver piece is the shim that goes with the stem. Your steerer tube, which is the carbon tube extending up through the bike's head tube, is 1" in diameter. Today's stems are built to accomodate 1 1/8" steerer tubes. In order to make the slimmer 1" tube fit tightly, you simply place the alum shim over the steerer. Colnago was one of the last to go to 1 1/8" steerers.


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh, so the shim is not to make the diameter larger 1"1/8 to accomondate more contempory headsets. It is used to enhance or increase the functionality of the 1" carbon steerer??

I certainly believe I will run of time before I run out of things I need to learn.

Thanks covrc


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

covrc said:


> Hey FB,
> His ad stated it was a '57, which is what my current Supermissio is.
> Top Tube is 57 cm measured center to center and 59 cm C/T.
> Hopefully I can make this work fit wise, if not...........I'll have to pass it along to some other lucky rider.
> Best, covrc


 There is often alot of confusion regarding colnago sizing on ebay. I don't know why sellers don't just say " the frame is colnago size xx. Consult colnago.com for exact geometry". Keep it simple, the colnago sizing is confusing enough.
Heck, I'm sitting on a NOS dreamplus because of a sizing screw up.. I've got a good relationship with one of the big colnago importers to the US. He gave me a nice deal on a 2003 dreamplus, in a special NL11 "carbon" paint job (looks exactly like a C50, as the black paint is airbrushed in carbon effect). As I have 2 other colnagos from him, he knows I ride size 56. I get the frame, the paperwork says size 56, assume its 56, and build. Same spacers as my others, etc. I hop on and somethings not right. I measure the headtube and it is a colnago size 55! The TT was .7cm shorter, which could be fixed by the stem length, but the HT was .9cm shorter, which is an issue. We agreed that it wouldn't be worth the hassle to send back to england, so I'll just sell it. The moral: make sure of size!


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

covrc said:


> Oh, so the shim is not to make the diameter larger 1"1/8 to accomondate more contempory headsets. It is used to enhance or increase the functionality of the 1" carbon steerer??


Correct, the size of your headset is determined by the diameter of your frame's head tube. 

I guess that we've danced around it in this thread, you're getting a frame with a 1" head tube and a fork with a one inch steerer tube. *Therefore, you will use a 1" headset.* A larger 1&1/8" headset is too big to fit.

The shim that others are mentioning, allows a larger 1&1/8" (threadless) stem to clamp onto a 1" fork steerer tube. It effectively increases the diameter of the steere tube making it wide enough for the stem's clamp. The shim will not really interact with (fit inside of) the headset or bicycle frame (it may come to rest on top of the upper portion of the headset, but that's it.) 

I've include a picture of one of my bikes that uses a shim like this. I hope that this helps.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

*1" Steerer on Tecnos too?*

Thanks for the clear explanation--good for old guys who don't know beans about new equipment.

Can anyone confirm that the Tecnos (2000, I believe) would also have the 1" steerer?

BTW, I've got the bug bad--I picked up a used Tecnos, while I work on the Master Piu I bought (that turned out to be in worse shape than I expected) and I try to find some period correct bits for the late 80's Super that is a little to small for me but I'm building up anyway...

Yikes! Howsa guy supposed to get any riding done???


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

paredown,

Yup, your Technos is 1 inch as well.

:thumbsup:You have a nice collection of frames.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

*Another shim question*

After looking at paredown's Tecnos, I notice the shim looks just like that on my Wilier Alpe D'huez. (Sorry, non-Colnago, but I do own two of those). The Wilier has an internal headset and I assumed it had something to do with that but, now I guess not. Does the shim just pull off? Does that allen bolt inside need to be manipulated? I've been afraid to torque or bang on it too much and it won't just slide off. Thanks.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Which allen bolt are you talking about? If it is the allen bolt used to expand the interior of the fork, good luck trying to get that thing out. I have no idea how forks are removed after the expander is tightened down. I know I don't want to try to remove the fork on my Colnago, and I didn't even tighten the expander too much.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

There's a hole in the top ofthe shim with an allen bolt inside. I've tightened it and loosed it without any apparent effect on being able to get the shim off.


----------



## TAW2112 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Headset top*

That cap on top with the allen bolt inside is the cap of the headset, used to tighten everything down. It threads into the star nut inside your fork. A shim doesn't have any bolts, it just slides over your steerer tube (top part of fork) to allow you to attach a 1 1/8 inch stem onto a 1" fork. It makes the steerer tube bigger. So you must first loosen that top cap (by unscrewing the allen bolt) and remove it. Your shim is underneath and should just slide off. 

Hope this helps


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

*2002 Colnago Dream Frame*

Hi All,

I have my frame and have accumulated most of my components. I noticed that on the downtube there are 2 cable guides, one on each side, one of the guides has what appears to be some sort of barrel adjuster. It is silver chrome and appears that it fine tunes one of the cables leading to the rear of the bike. Should there be only one, or one on each of the guides?
Thanks
Rocco


----------



## TAW2112 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Cable adjusters*

There should be one on each side. Depending on how they are situated, you can attach one that comes with your components, or you can order one from Colnago. Shimano shifters come with cable adjusters that screw into the cable guides.


----------

